# Vibes for Indie?



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, did I miss something? What happened? You knew she was hurt before you got there??


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

has a vet seen her?


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

My mom had gotten a text message this morning saying that her hind right leg was sore, but it's definitely more than sore. I had figured she was just a little stiff or something, but no, it's much worse than I had thought. If I had known that her leg was that bad, I'd have made my mom bring me up way earlier.

Both my farrier and instructor said to give her the night, and then my farrier is going to come back down tomorrow night to see her again and we're going to go from there. If it's not better, I'm definitely getting my dad to call up the vet. I'm really praying that she just slipped in the pasture or something.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Where is she swollen? Could it be an absess??


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

It's basically her whole leg. The farrier said it doesn't seem to be anything to do with the foot, not from what he could tell. (she wasn't being overly co-operative at times)

Her hock is the most swollen but it goes from her fetlock to the hock. It got a little bit better after I cold hosed it, but not much. He said that there should be a decrease in swelling by morning though, so I hope he's right.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Umm, quit playing with your horses health and get a vet out. The farrier is not a vet, the instructor is not a vet. They could be doing more harm than good by wrapping a leg not knowing what is wrong, or wrapping it wrong. 
Maybe she has a fracture in her leg, maybe its something minor maybe major but I can never understand why horse owners let the farrier and instructor or barn manager or neighbor or whomever diagnose or not diagnose an injury and treat it. If your horse is almost on three legs, a vet needs to be called NOW>


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I know you don't mean to sound offensive, and I know you're just trying to give good advice. (which I appreciate) But, it's my dad who controls the bank and trust me, if nothing is better by tomorrow.. I'm going to be calling the vet. However, in the end, it's really his say even if I don't like it. Trust me, if I had a job, I'd have called the vet. If worst comes to worst tomorrow, the vet will be called. The advice of my farrier and instructor was the best I could do for today. Just the way you said it makes it seem like I really don't care about her health, when she's easily one of the most important things in my life right now.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Plus it doesn't help that my mom and dad both rely on my instructor's opinion for most things. I just told my mom that if her leg isn't better by tomorrow, I want to call a vet.. and all she said was, "if Laura said we need a vet, we'll get one but until then, probably not."


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I didn't mean to sound like you didn't care. But, if a horse is 3 legged and can't walk, it is probably a serious injury. I just hate to read when farriers and instructors and well meaning neighbors try to treat an injury they know nothing about.
I hope your dad will let a vet come and see your horse, it sounds like she needs one now.Letting people treat an injury can cause lots more harm than good and it can be less expensive to have the vet treat the horse and not undo problems caused by others helping. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I know, but I am trying to do the best with what I have. I know my dad probably won't be too pleased if we bring a vet out, but my mom will force him into it if necessary.

Would you recommend that I tell my instructor to keep her in tomorrow? I'm leaning towards it, even though I know she won't be too pleased that I'm not taking her advice. She got mad earlier when I brought the farrier out instead of just coming to get her.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

She seriously got angry that you called the farrier? Your instructor isn't a vet...neither is the farrier, but he's closer to it than the instructor. Reno and I are sending good reiki for a quick recovery.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Yep, she came up to me while I was cleaning Indie's stall and said, "I don't mean to sound bitchy, but why did you call the farrier when I was right here?".. I just said because she was busy and brushed it off. But to be honest, I felt like Indie was in better hands with him. He used to work a lot at a harness racing barn so he's familiar with wrapping/sweating/etc.. plus he's a great farrier and Indie seems to like him.

And thank you, I'm hoping to see improvement by tomorrow although I still want to get the vet out. I doubt I'll be able to focus too much on school work without wondering how she's doing.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh dear, im so sorry to hear that:-(
Please make sure that, if the swelling is not considerably down tomorrow morning and she is still in obvious pain(flared nostrils), that a vet is called. Hope it's not what I think it is.....:-(


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

What do you think it is? 

And her nostrils weren't flared after I cold hosed her, but it really broke my heart to see it. I cried all the way up to the gate with her.. and cried on the way home. I know horses often have accidents, but why her? And why only two months after I finally brought her home?

I'm telling my instructor to keep her in tomorrow, she can yell at me all she wants.. but it'll be better for her to have the easy access to hay and not have to walk around grazing.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

She's your horse, and you're looking out for her best interest. Let the woman yell. You don't want your baby to injure herself further, especially not knowing exactly what is wrong.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Exactly, I'm going to text her and tell her to leave her in tomorrow. If she wants to send me a big message and be mad at me, then so be it. To be honest, I feel like I can trust the opinions I receive here more than hers. I value so many of the members here and their opinion. I just hope Indie will be alright.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

She should NOT be going outside, the way the weather has been here it would be an accident waiting to happen.

Cold hose, wrap and bute. It really sucks that you don't have the best access to vets in that area :-( Just do NOT have Dr Arnott touch her. I am praying he is retired. But if hes not don't call him. 

I wish you could get Dr Murch there :-(

Sending healing vibes Indies way!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I sent her a message, so Indie will definitely be staying inside tomorrow. It'll give me a bit of relief and it's what is best for Indie. (aside from seeing a vet)

As for what vet, my dad would probably bring down Dr. Debertin. He's a family friend (his daughter and my sister are best friends) so we can definitely trust him. If not him, he could probably point us in the right direction. I'll definitely remember about not letting a Dr. Arnott go near her. 

I really do wish that we had more equine-specialized vets around here though.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Jore said:


> What do you think it is?
> 
> And her nostrils weren't flared after I cold hosed her, but it really broke my heart to see it. I cried all the way up to the gate with her.. and cried on the way home. I know horses often have accidents, but why her? And why only two months after I finally brought her home?
> 
> I'm telling my instructor to keep her in tomorrow, she can yell at me all she wants.. but it'll be better for her to have the easy access to hay and not have to walk around grazing.


if the cold hosing had a positive effect it's most likely not cellulitis/lymphangitis. She could have slipped, could have been kicked....who knows. Let's see what it looks like tomorrow morning. Can you call Laura tonight to find out what she saw after re-wrapping?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Even if she does go outside(which as I said with our weird weather lately is a horrible idea) she should not be going out with a donkey. She should be in a super small paddock by herself with lots of hay. 

And as I mentioned in my pm use ice packs instead of a cold hose. It will be way more effective.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> if the cold hosing had a positive effect it's most likely not cellulitis/lymphangitis. She could have slipped, could have been kicked....who knows. Let's see what it looks like tomorrow morning. Can you call Laura tonight to find out what she saw after re-wrapping?


The cellulitis was actually a big worry of mine after CLaPorte's thread awhile ago. We couldn't find any new cuts or anything though. Cold hosing took the heat out of it but her leg was still very swollen and by the time she was back in a stall, she wanted to put zero weight on it at all.

I really didn't expect her to be in that bad of shape when I got there. :-(

And she's not re-wrapping it until the morning, and then the farrier will help me out again in the afternoon when I go back down. He said that we'll have to see where to go from there, since it was hard to get a good idea of what happened because of how swollen it was.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hate to say it.. ...my Arab had no cut or injury whatsoever but still came down with severe cellulitis. Knowing my horse, I made that emergency call right away. Thank God I did. 
But I do think your farrier has a pretty good idea of what he's looking at.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Is there any tell-tale signs of cellulitis? Or is it just the swelling?

And I feel like he does, I was definitely glad that he was able to come up and take a look at her. He's not even charging us either, and I have to call him tomorrow and he'll stop in before he goes to his son's sporting event.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Umm... the farrier told her to only wrap the one leg and a majority of the swelling is in the hock but wouldn't wrap the hock. I am questioning the farrier. And the harness track around here is all the old guys who think blistering solves everything, which is what he did.

I really think the vet needs to be called asap. Sometimes all it takes is a pin ***** to bring on cellulites.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

What exactly is blistering?

And I'll see if my dad will call up Werner tomorrow. Hopefully he's able to come up, since the more you guys tell me, the more I know she needs to see a vet. Sure, maybe she just slipped.. but I've never seen any horse's leg swell up like that. And my instructor's dad said she only started limping this morning and was fine the night before.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Does she have a temp Jore?


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know, she didn't seem warm anywhere other than the leg though. She didn't appear to be in too much pain when she was just standing, aside from when the farrier was picking up her leg to check her feet, etc. After she had gotten settled in her stall, she just munching on hay.. although she didn't want to move at all and you could tell that she was carefully calculating her movement so that she could avoid moving her hind leg.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

My horse was in SEVERE pain, shaking actually it was his left front leg, at least twice the normal size. He also was just fine the evening before. 
He did have a fever, so getting her temp is a good idea. 
Sweating and DMSO is general race track treatment for work-related injuries. The not wrapping the hock puzzles me, tho. She could have twisted it, slipping.........


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

You wont be able to tell if she has a temp by touching her. You will need to stick a thermometer in her behind. 

Now is the time for you to start doing some reading up on basic horse care. I would suggest picking up some pony club manuals if you can and horse first aid. Take this as a chance to learn something new.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Her leg is easily twice the size it normally is.. if not bigger. I don't know if swelling has gone down any but hopefully my instructor will let us know in the morning. 

I really hope she just twisted it, or slipped or something of the sort. :-( Such bad luck.. I hope she's doing okay right now.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

And NBEventer, I definitely will. I used to have a big manual, but I haven't been able to find it. I'll try finding a thermometer as well.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

You can pick up digital ones at shoppers for like $3. They are a must have in any first aid kit. And all horse owners should have their own first aid kit. The barn should have one as well.

When things have settled again if you want we can get together and I will help you put together a first aid kit and go over some basic horse first aid with you. We will do it outside the barn though so your coach doesn't have a fit lol. I also would suggest looking into doing your rider levels, or better yet get involved in Pony Club. I think there is a group in your area.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Oh dear, im so sorry to hear that:-(
> Please make sure that, if the swelling is not considerably down tomorrow morning and she is still in obvious pain(flared nostrils), that a vet is called. Hope it's not what I think it is.....:-(


Me too:-(


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I had completed a level back last year, but never really bothered with it past that. I'll spend time researching basic first aid though.. and I'd imagine my instructor would have a first aid kit somewhere, considering how accident-prone her own horse is.

And definitely, that'd be a big help. I haven't done too much in terms of first aid before, aside from when Major managed to slice part of his hock off. It happened during the night so by the time the vet arrived, it was too late to sew it back.. so I spent the next few weeks treating it. I think Indie's case is much more serious though.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Your trainer does not own your horse. As a barn owner I would never tell a boarder what they can & can't do. Unless she has X-ray vision she should have _suggested_ a vet right away.
Good for you for making her leave your horse in. You need to take charge of your horse's care (& find a new trainer who puts the well being of the horses before her pride).
I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm going to print off a page on cellulitis to show my dad and get him to call the vet in the morning.

And thank you, I hope we figure out what is wrong with her so that we can treat it with certainty. I just can't stand the thought of her not getting better. I've gotten so attached to her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

We will get her better! She has a huge cheering team behind her. You have my number, let me know if you need any help. I have lots of connections and contacts and we will make things work.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I hope so! I appreciate everyone's help so much.

And I will definitely be texting you tomorrow once I get down there and know what has changed. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed all day long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

^^^^^
that


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you so much, if it wasn't for everyone here.. I don't think I'd have ever even though of cellulitis.. although when I first saw her leg, those pictures that CLaPorte posted flashed through my mind.

I'm texting my instructor as soon as possible tomorrow to see if there's any improvement and I'll fill you all in as soon as I get home from school. Even if there is improvement, I still want a vet to come see her because even if by some miracle she was acting perfect again, I wouldn't get on her until a vet cleared her as sound.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Keep us posted, kay?
Here's hoping Indie will be "just fine" (pardon...it was floating around in my head).


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I definitely will be keeping everyone posted, I just hope it'll be good news.

And that was a good play on words, hopefully she will be.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Just came across this.. and yes.. I too believe it is lymphangitis. 

I do hope your Dad allows the vet out. A three legged lame horse is always an emergency and requires a vet. Sounds like you have a good support group here. Please do share here what the vet says. 

I had to help treat one horse with lymphangitis years ago. She was a lovely Thoroughbred mare by the name of Tide's In who suddenly showed up 3 legged lame and the near hind leg looked like a stove pipe. In those days we did not know what caused it.. and treatment was hot compresses several times a day, bute, lasix and so forth. 

I will never forget as long as I live the pain that horse was in.. and how she laid her head in my arms and groaned while the compresses were being applied. Never offered a mean or reactive behavior either. This horse had been on the track and never had much use for people, but after she recovered she looked for me and became my horse (in her mind.. she was not my horse). 

Sadly her owner had her put down by the knacker about 6 months later because the owner said, "Oh she will never be right." The mare was right as rain.. and sound.. completely recovered and a good one that horse. 

The horse was purchased as in foal broodmare in VA or MD and she was supposedly checked pregnant (to Black Duck.. a grey of Mahmoud Lineage) and was shipped to NY. 

She came up empty. The woman who owned her felt she had been cheated and THAT had more to do with putting the horse down than the horse not being 'right.' She could not tolerate a daily reminder that she had been cheated and had been too cheap to get a vet to confirm pregnancy or do a PPE for a broodmare (the money was there too). 

I will never forget that mare.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I sent my dad the link to this thread and a google search page for cellulitis. This is one of those times where I wish I was eighteen, independent and had a part-time job. 

Indie is definitely three-legged lame, I will never forget the feeling I had while I led her up to cold hose her leg. Didn't once try to stop or put up a fight, she came along like a good girl even though she took her time. It was so obvious that she was in pain though yet she continued to follow me as I cried on my way up to the barn.

Once the farrier had her wrapped up, which she behaved so well for.. I just stood there rubbing her forehead and gave her a few carrot pieces before I bedded her stall and put her in there. It took her forever to turn around. 

I don't know what I'll do if my dad and mom refuse to get a vet out.. I'll probably end up taking matters into my own hands and just call the vet myself and see what he says.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

My mom said that we'll bring a vet out tomorrow, I don't know when but she'll text Laura in the morning and talk to my dad as well. Hopefully I can find a number for the vet's co-worker since apparently he is going to be in Russia.

I can take a small breath of relief but I know I'll be worrying myself sick all day tomorrow and I'll be getting a drive to the barn asap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Relax. We have it taken care of!! Soon enough Indie will have a check up and be healing and we will have her at the better barn next door with an awesome coach who does lots of clinics and has a wonderful reputation with years in the industry ;-)


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Fingers crossed! I don't know if my parents will go for it, but the way this was dealt with gave me a bad feeling in my mouth.. so to speak. I'll definitely still be using the same farrier though, because although he is old school, he has done a really nice job with her feet and has helped me out a lot with her. (even if his wrapping/sweating methods are old school.. but now I know, so I'll be researching first aid)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the farrier!! He sounds like a great guy and he did what he knew how to do. His methods are old school but they were better then nothing  Hopefully your parents will go for things. We will get you set up one way or another ;-)


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I hope she improves before the morning! Good for you for talking your parents into getting a vet out. I know how it can be to have to have your parents do it all- but at the same time it isn't very fun when you turn 18 and have all the bills to pay! Keep us updated- I look forward to hearing how she does! **hugs**


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I just wanted to pass an update for Jore. I was going to go to the barn with her but her coach would not be happy so we were diagnosing via phone haha.

She checked on her this morning and the swelling has gone down. She texted me some pictures and the swelling is isolated to the hock. From what we put together it sounds like she was kicked in the hock. And being a drama queen TB I think she is playing it up in typical TB fashion. Also her temp is completely normal, not even close to being on the high side of normal. 

So what we are doing. She is going to start icing it instead of cold hosing and put poltice on the leg and hock and wrapping the hock and both back legs and bute. Indie seemed to be able to put more weight on the leg and she is not falling on her face lame, she is just "ouch this hurts" sore. So I told her tonight to try and hand walk her for 5 minutes or so and see if she feels better after getting things moving. Keeping in mind that bute will mask pain. If the swelling continues to go down she more then likely is okay. However if there is no improvement between now and the next 24 hours I am going to talk to her parents and get them to call the vet for her.

So that is the plan as it is for now. I don't think there is anything major there but I was diagnosing over the phone and through pictures so it is hard to say for sure. If there is no improvement tonight and stays the same into tomorrow morning the vet will be called.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, that sounds a little better. 
Just stay on top of it....my cellulitis horse(he would hurt himself in a rubber stall anyway, just that type of horse) had also injured his hock, in pasture, and thanks to a vet without a clue he kept a permanent light lameness......
Good to hear that Jore has real live help now


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I am keeping the cellulitis in mind but I am not thinking that is what it is. The swelling yesterday was "squishy" and today it is a little bit harder. So there is something going on in there. 

The huge issue that we are facing is that her vet is in Russia. The only other vet in the area is a train wreck and I don't understand how he hasn't had his licensed pulled. He wouldn't know lameness if it hit him in the face. We wont get into the amount of horses I personally know he almost destroyed. 

The other option is the provincial vets, but most of them in her area are cow vets. The one true Equine Specialist is where I am and its a good two hour trailer ride. There are a few others in the area that Jore is going to talk to and see if one can help her if the vet is needed. So it is going to be a bit of a headache to get a vet but it will be done if needed. We will make it work.

So lets keep fingers crossed for Indie and hopefully some ice, poltice, bute and tlc will get her back on track.

Honestly though just about any TB I have ever known will swell up and act like they are on deaths bed if you so much as look at them the wrong way. They seem to be hyper sensitive to anything and everything.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

They are! My grumpy, herd boss, Billy-bad-a** TB was just like that. If he was hurt he would actually SHOW me where and stick his head under my arm....once he was better he wouldn't even look at me ........


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

My dad was talking to a woman (who works for one of the vet offices) so I think she was able to recommend a few vets to him just incase something arises.

I have to say, NBEventer kept me sane this morning and was a huge help! As was everyone else. I greatly appreciated that she was willing to help me out through texting this morning.

I'll be watching and reading about poulticing as well. I am heading over around 4:30 to pick up the poultice product from Shur-Gain and I'll likely get NBEventer's help with my wrapping. (Get my mom to send pictures)

I admit I was really anxious and panicky last year.. and horribly upset. I ended up waking up with swollen eyes haha, ironic considering the circumstances.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

First of all, you have all the right in the world to be upset...just quit crying.....swollen eyes don't do much for looks ya know;-)
Poultice is a great idea and obviously the sweating and DMSO your farrier did, helped. 
With the poultice you don't necessarily have to bandage, tho. Just do the whole leg. It's messy but it helps. 
How does the swelling look, the whole leg or only the hock?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

There was no poultice at the feed store *sigh* and her coach has her parents convinced its nothing. Apparently Indie almost fell over in her stall when she tried to close the door. I don't know what to do at this point. At the end of the day her parents pay the bill and this stupid "coach"(I use the term loosely) is refusing to believe there is anything wrong.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Geez.......is she still holding a grudge maybe? 

Uhm....health and Wellness store....they should have clay poultices.....or arnica tincture.....Epsom salt poultice......if I think of any other I'll post.......
Did the farrier come back as planned? DMSO might be helpful too.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

It definitely did not make for a good appearance, that's for sure.. I was just happy it went down some before I had to go school.

And NBEventer is right.. Indie's legs were buckling under her and she almost fell on me when I tried turning her around in her stall. Laura said it was stiffness and kept trying to walk Indie in her stall and Indie almost fell backwards multiple times.. Laura wouldn't have stopped or listened to me. I had to start leaving because I could not stand to watch. My mom is convinced Indie does not need a vet, I am trying to convince my dad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

And I don't know about any health and wellness stores but I will look.. and no, but the farrier thinks it is a suspensory injury. Does that not require a vet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Had to swallow my anger ......don't they realize that the horse is THEIR investment? Why let it get screwed up by being cheap......da***d......


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

My dad said Laura is the expert and if I don't trust Laura, we can sell the horse and be done with horses. Nobody here understands. My dad just got mad at me when I tried asking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know, deserthorsewoman.. I told him that as well as nicely as I could because I don't want him giving her away on me or anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I am going to try and talk to Shawn and try to get him to tell them she needs a vet.. unless he is like Laura and doesn't realize.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup, to prevent further damage. And rest. Not leading her in circles in the stall.......
Can you get the farrier to repeat what he did and maybe leave you the med's? And show you what to do?
And wrap the other leg. Way down to the coronary. 
You can go to TheHorse: Your Guide to Equine Health Care | TheHorse.com , sign up, it's free, they have tons of info on the subject. Vet-approved info and research. Maybe when your mom sees it written.........


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

He can't get down until Thursday night, however, I'm trying to get his number so I can tell him about tonight. Perhaps he will agree that she needs a vet or will at least come down earlier.

Laura is supposed to wrap both legs for me tonight but we'll see. I admit that I was being less than pleasant to her at moments tonight, but seeing how Indie is my horse, I should have a say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, if she was an expert she'd be a vet...... .. 
You could ask Laura nicely what she suggests you should be doing.....after you read up on thehorse.com. That way she might see that you ARE informed and she isn't dealing with the typical "horsecrazy teen who has no clue"


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

She wants keep coldhosing her leg and turn her out tomorrow in the pasture. She said she appreciated the fact that I have been seeking help and researching but to let her treat it because she knows what she's doing. So really, no matter what I try to say, she doesn't listen to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Suspensory is serious stuff. My now retired jumper had a mild suspensory tear and ended up needing surgery. Thank goodness I had insurance on him because it wasn't cheap. 

A friend of mine had her horse have a mild tear in the front suspensory and it required a year and a half of stall rest, 6 of those months he wasn't even allowed to have hand walking.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I think the farrier, who probably has seen quite a few suspensory injuries, should be able to talk some sense into the senseless. Are you reading up on it now?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

She is studying for a math test. But I gave her the email for my vet who specializes in lameness and equine science. She is going to email him the events of the last couple days and hopefully he will convince them they need a vet. And it would not be at his gain as its out of his zone. So fingers crossed!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I would gladly send some money over for a vet visit if I could :/
Your parents and instructor are being very unreasonable...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I really wish I could just say I will pay the vet bill. But I just had to fork out over $3000 in my own bills. I am still tempted to see if my vet will go out and bill me for it and I will pay it off.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I have to ask.. Where the heck are you located that there are NO Veterinarians???? 

This entire thread has completely boggled my mind.. Poor Jore.. and Poor Indie. My golly, who would let a fine horse like this suffer w/o professional medical attention? Does no one ("coach" and parents) realize that a three legged lame horse can founder in the non-lame foot and if they think it is a mess now.. let that happen for a real mess.

Meanwhile this poor horse suffers. If it is lymphangitis, cold hosing is the opposite of what you want to do. Hot compress is what you need. If it is a suspensory, it needs to be cold and it needs to be wrapped.

Jore.. can you get photos of the horse's leg(s)? Does your Dad realize there is no selling a horse that is 3 legged lame or that will fall down when turned? 

Maybe I am stupid.. or maybe I am spoiled.. but I have always given my animals the best medical care I could give them.. even if it meant I had to eat Top Ramen Noodles for a month or two (or go w/o something else). You don't let an animal suffer any more than you let a child suffer.

I am completely baffled and in full sympathy for the horse and his young owner.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Definitely keep in touch if this happens.
I'll be around.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I really appreciate everyone here so much. You guys seem to be the only ones who understand. I have prayed about a hundred times with no avail. My parents said if I keep going on about it, they will sell Indie. (Good luck selling a horse with a bad leg..)

I just wish I could do more.. it breaks my heart everytime I see her. She's a great horse and I adore her. I texted Laura to ask why she doesn't need a vet. I will try to keep everyone updated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

You know we are pulling for you Jore and we are all sending healing vibes to Indie. I wish I could have done more for you. I am sorry I had to back off from helping you. 

To those who have pm'd me asking how to help. Jore's Mom has asked me to please step back and leave this in the coaches hands. Sadly I can not do any more for her. Jore and I both appreciate everyones offers of help.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sending big jingles for indie and jore so sorry you are going through this. No fun when parents and coach dont see a need for a vet. Id like to knock that coach of yours over the head with a 2X4. Keep us updated on how indie is doing hope she heals up soon more jingles to you both.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Any word on how Indie is doing today?
I've done a lot of reading, checking and double checking on hock injuries. And a lot of remembering too. Cold hosing, poultice, sweating and DMSO is the standard treatment. After 3, 4 days without significant improvement it's time for a vet call. 
And since cellulitis/lymphangitis can be ruled out, that's the way to go. 
From what I hear, the farrier will be out tomorrow, so let's wait what he says, before we hit anybody over the head;-).......although I suggest a 4x4 if necessary


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you're dealing with your parents and 'coach' not wanting a vet out. I would be willing to chip in a few bucks if something is set up for you to raise money to get a vet out. We're all rooting for you!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey Jore, I've just read through this entire thread and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and Indie. I'm sorry you've faced such resistance from both your parents and "coach". I know you're doing everything you possibly can; don't give up! Every horse should have an owner like you who is so willing to try everything they can to help. I have to wonder why this "coach" is so threatened by having a vet come look at your horse. It just seems odd since it's not like she would have to pay the bill and it sounds like you are willing to do as much as you can to care for her. I'll be keeping my eye on this post and hoping for you and Indie.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Ugh, what a horrid situation. Poor kid! Poor horse! Can't believe the parents and the "coach." Here's hoping your farrier can talk some sense into them. What kind of equine professional doesn't call a vet on a horse who's been lame for a few days and is nearly falling over?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

The vet has been called. I don't know any more. However I don't want to be involved anymore. I just wish nothing but the best for Indie and Jore.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

As NBEventer said, she is not able to help out anymore.. due to reasons she has stated. I greatly appreciated all the instructions and advice I got from her, as from all of you.

The vibes must have worked, my coach got my parents to call the vet. Apparently he told them to keep up the cold hosing/wrapping regimen. I don't know anymore than that as of right now, nor what exactly she did to herself. The only reason my coach said to call was so that "I would stop doubting her". I do not believe there is anything wrong with wanting an actual diagnosis from the vet. My dad is not at all pleased with me and I know my coach isn't either. My mom had said that if the vet agreed with my coach, then my dad mentioned something about giving Indie away. So I'm hoping with all my heart that it doesn't happen.

The farrier had been out today as well for when the vet came. I haven't heard much aside from they'll keep doing what they're doing. I just feel like my coach should have handled everything better instead of treating Indie without telling me or explaining what and why. In the end, I am just happy that we got a vet out. I'll be keeping everyone updated throughout her recovery so keep the good vibes coming!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm sorry you've had to go through so much grief Jore, but at least there's some piece of mind knowing she's received medical attention. It's not your fault this happened to Indie and I'm sorry that some of those around you have put so much pressure on you. I think what you did was right, despite the naysayers and good for you for standing your ground and not giving in! That's not exactly a negative quality!


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Jore, after this and the debacle over you not buying her horse, I really think you need to leave this "coach" in the dust and find a different barn to board at. Having your coach be upset that you're doubting her over a MEDICAL situation is pure nonsense. It's not like you're saying you disagree with her method of coaching, which is supposed to be her area of expertise. Her advising your parents not to call a vet is totally out side of her duties as a coach or BO. I don't blame your parents for taking her advise. I imagine my parents might have done the same thing, taking the opinion of a "qualified" horse professional over the word of your teenage daughter. Situations like these are likely exactly why my parents never bought me a horse when I was a kid, they are totally non-horsey, so they'd have the word of a young girl to go on for training, feeding, housing, medical, everything. But I do have a problem with your parents threatening to give the horse away based on one potential episode of overreaction (if that is what it ends up being).


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Advice from an older lady;-)
talk to Laura, apologize for doubting her but tell her you want to learn, and for that you need to be involved. If nobody tells you, no wonder you look for advice elsewhere. 
Talk to your parents, again, apologize for being so stubborn, but you, rightfully so, panicked and felt helpless since nobody explained anything and that you want to learn and understand.

And, last, explain to all of them that we here can only do and advise, from what we are being told, and that's what we did. 

Hope the older lady had a good idea;-)


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'll explain it that way to her.

I will be getting a mod to delete the thread, simply because it's a good idea incase my instructor or parents stumbled across it.

Once again though, I appreciate all the support.. it definitely helped me out.

I'll make a new thread for updates though. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

The words of age and wisdom win again. :wink: You're probably right. It would be best to smooth things over.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I son't see threads getting deleted much, if at all. You're young, you love your horse, you haven't done anything wrong. I hope you keep Indie & that she will have a full recovery & get back to riding soundness soon. You take very good care of Indie & I'm impressed by your pursuit of knowledge. good luck to you both.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks so much, that means a lot. 

And I apologized to my coach so we're on good terms now. 

Indie's leg had improved more as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

From jores mom
Both her mom and her coach are aware that she is young , that this is her horse and that she is naturally worried about Indie. But it is also about trust. I alsi know that your hearts are in the right place just like her coachs heart. Sorry for the spelling my thumbs too big for jores phone keyboard. I think that deserthorsewiman is close to the truth and that you folks need to remenber as well that you are not on the ground in this situation. And when wirkung with teens they can let their emotions overtake rationality, as do we all when someone we love is involved. Encouraging patience, trust, respect is a jiob for all of us and i wiuld ask that yiou keeo thst in mind as well. I would do anything to ensure my daughters
happiness but she also has to learn to accept that life has bumps without letting it ruin her life. there is not one person in her life that doesnt put her needs above their own. She is a great teen, very smart and capable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow the spelling is even worse than i thought...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't worry, happens to me all the time, and to top it off, my phone has a mind if it's own when it comes to typing;-)
Im glad you responded, and all will work out well for all involved. 
And as for your daughter, you can be mighty proud of her, she is the best, most educated, serious girl her age I've ever known. 
And I mean that!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Jores Mom, you have been wonderful about this whole thing and I know there were times you probably wanted to scream and throw things and find out where I lived to smack me upside the head lol. However as I said before I do apologize for the way it happened. At the end of the day though every single one of us had the same goal and that was Indie being taken care of. 

I am glad things have settled down and we will all take this as a learning experience. I tend to follow with my heart over following with my mind at times, its gotten me into trouble more then a few times


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

To Jore's Mom. 
We all know how much you all love Jore. Buying her the horse and all of the equipment - I thought throughout all of the posts about Indie how much you cared and that she was very lucky to have such supportive parents. I also know that people that aren't 'horse crazy" just don't understand our connection with our horses. It is almost a physical ache when we're not with them, or if we're worried about them. Jore seems like she is a VERY special girl with a great heart who has a very special bond with her horse. You should be proud of her. I'm sure she didn't mean to 'not trust", but I think she was extremely worried about Indie and that overrode everything else. It is hard for me, as an adult, not to panic when i think my horse is ill or injured, and it would have been impossible when I was a teenager. As you can tell, even the thought of someone else's horse being hurt sends most of us into a panic! LOL.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I think you summed it up perfectly, customcanines. 

And my mom enjoyed reading the comments I think, she seemed to be smiling while reading them.

I am going over to the barn again tonight so I'll have another update!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

